# Fisher



## fisherfsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Grew up in Merritt Island and Port Orange... Fished Sebastian up to Jacksonville my whole life and know a little bit about catching some good fish. I usually fish a couple tournaments a year with my Pop and two uncles. Plans are to eventually move back to Port Orange soon.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fisherfsu said:


> Grew up in Merritt Island and Port Orange... Fished Sebastian up to Jacksonville my whole life and know a little bit catching some good fish. I usually fish a couple tournaments a year with my Pop and two uncles. Plans are to be back over there within the next couple years.


welcome fisher


----------

